# Miomantis Paykulli breeding and Ooth



## padkison (Jul 23, 2006)

I mated a pair of Miomantis Paykulli and the female laid an ootheca the next day. Is this normal?

Also, what is gestation period and should I mist w/ paper towel.

Thanks


----------



## rlechols (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes, M. Paykullii females lay ooths very soon after mating. For detailed care information, check out mantiskingdom.com, click on caresheets, then M. Paykullii. Good luck!


----------

